# Tazinga.com redirects from Google Chrome Browser?



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I recently did a windows update to my XP Professional loaded desktop & now I'm getting annoying redirects to Tazinga.com when I'm on my browser of choice, Google Chrome. Not sure if this was coincidence or not, but any ideas on how I can stop the annoying Tazinga redirects?

http://www.tazinga.com/

It's very annoying


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are you sure it was a legit Windows update?


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

The Tazinga redirector is a known nasty. It hijacks your browser and system Hosts file so that any search gets redirected to Tazinga.

Your system needs cleaning. If you can actually get to google, search for "tazinga hijack" or "tazinga removal" and you might get some answers.

This would not have come in with any legitimate Windows update from Microsoft. Other updates, unlikely but possible. Usually it spreads via other means (adult websites, corrupt video codecs, etc.)

Good luck with it.

Keith


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

If you get desperate for a solution, try Combofix. 

--- CHAS


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Try Malwarebytes first.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, in that order.
Combofix is stout medicine, but sometimes it's needed.

Some I've seen lately rewrite the HOSTS file, load as a driver (.sys), and jack with your file permissions to protect themselves.

At some point it may make more sense to backup data and pull the plug.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I tried Malwarebytes and it removed these 7 files, now i can not connect my browsers to the NET. I can ping & get replies, via command prompts. When i attempt to connect it states somethings awry in windows firewall, HTTP Port 80, HTTPS Port 443?, FTP. My rig is a HP w/XP Professional, SP3.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I also attempted to restore defaults, but still no luck. I assume 1 of those 7 files pulled or quarantined needs to be either restored, which it gives me that option, or find my windows disc and copy/paste it into the appropriate directory(the latter being the more sound choice). Sure hope I don't have to re-image my system drive, but if that what it takes i'll do it.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

Try these two commands, do the first one then do the 2nd one then restart after both are run (do not restart till you run both):

go to the command prompt:
Start - Run - type *CMD* and press enter

At the command prompt type: "*netsh winsock reset*" (without the quotes)
Press enter
Wait for it to finish, then type the following command: "*netsh int ip reset*"

Restart your system.

Hope that this helps.

Michael


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

*no problem with 1st command, but 2nd one yielded this:*









*? any ideas on how or what to put to complete 2nd portion of what you had so nicely given me?*


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

In IE, go to Internet Options / Connections / LAN Settings and then verify that the Use Proxy Settings checkbox is empty. A lot of hijackers set that setting to prevent you from going anywhere except to https sites.

Also, I generally boot to Safe Mode with Networking, run ComboFix, and then run MalwareBytes. 99% of the time that will clean things up for me.

- Merg


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Back in bizness Thanks to every1 for the assists


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd still go back to Safe Mode and run those scans to root out artifacts of the bug.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I'd still go back to Safe Mode and run those scans to root out artifacts of the bug.


Done. Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mstanka said:


> Try these two commands, do the first one then do the 2nd one then restart after both are run (do not restart till you run both):
> 
> go to the command prompt:
> Start - Run - type *CMD* and press enter
> ...


Just a minor correction, although I still don't think this was the issue. You forgot a parameter for the second netsh command.

- Merg


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks I realized that when I got a PM from the OP.
I was trying to do it from memory.

Thanks!

Michael.


----------

